# From The Omaha Members



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Merry Christmas* to our extended pigeon family here at Pigeon Life!

We decided to decorate the house as we did last year. You don't have to come to Nebraska to see it. All you have to do is click on the link below. I started it with a wreath on the door, but got carried way. In fact I even decorated the pigeon coop! I will try and get you a picture posted for you here soon! 

OK, Just click on the icons at the bottom and move the ornament slowly to the right. You can even control the daylight, the music and the snow fall! 

We are wishing you a great Christmas,and a HAPPY 2007.



Bev

Coolpigeon 

Hawkmaster (future member...only 5)

LTrosper

Zaise

Victor


http://www.powerpres.com/xmascard03.html


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Thank you for that.........that is a VERY pretty card. It has the kind of snow I like........animated..........

ps: did you see my PM?
Guess so.........LOL


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year, Victor & Family!

Pidgey


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Oh my goodness! I forgot to include my pigeon family! 

Happy holidays also from Tooter
Beaksley
Rosco
Uchiwa
Paris
Barbie

THE SLAPE PIGEONS!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I won't tell on you, I Promise..............


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*To Victor, Bev, Coolpigeon, hawkmaster, Lisa, and Zaise, and Tooter, Rosco, Beaksley,*

*continued from above....*Uchiwa, Paris, and Barbie Blue bar,


That is such a lovely card and greeting.

Thank you.


...and Merry Christmas to You All!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

*Merry Christmas*

Thank you for the lovely card, was fun decorating.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor, that was a dandy Christmas card. Boy, when you move the thing on the bar it is just like magic with all the decorations.

At first, I accidently clicked your link to your pictures, and looked at Zipper's album. That one picture of him peeking out with his tail over his head is priceless. (I will probably use it as a desktop soon if that is ok with you.)  

From our family here in North Carolina to your wonderful family in Nebraska:

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

That was fun Victor.  Thanks. 
Wishing your & yours a wonderful Christmas.  

Cindy


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Merry Christmas and Season's Greetings to the Slape family including pigeons too

Thanks for the cool animated card, Victor. I liked it


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Victor, that was a dandy Christmas card. Boy, when you move the thing on the bar it is just like magic with all the decorations.


Boy, wish it were that easy to decorate in real life!  

Victor, thank you for the beautiful card and best wishes for a wonderful holiday to you and your family.

Linda


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Best wishes for you and your growing family, Victor, for the happiest of holidays and a 
healthy and joyful new year. And of course, a special scritch for Beaksley for me ...

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Victor! Great card and a really great decorating technique  ! Happiest of Holiday wishes to you and your family!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great card, Victor! Merry Christmas to you and all of your family!


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks Victor for the super card. I always enjoy your post & threads. Merry Merry to you & the whole family....... Happy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TO VICTOR AND FAMILY...


A MOST WARM AND HAPPY HOLIDAY SEASON!!

LOVE AND HUGS FROM

SHI and MR. SQUEAKS


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Merry Christmas to you Victor, all of your lovely family, and adorable pijie family!

Wishing you the best,

Lindi & Jax


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Merry Christmas to you and your family!! What a lovely card, and fun to look at.


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

ARE pigeon's are really Cool and nice. I mean Cool.you dont have to come here to see them just look at victor's picture's to see them.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Happy New Year Pigeon Talk*

To all~ Christmas has come and gone so quickly and the new year is almost upon us in this world wide family of pigeon talk members.

I recall, last December 31, posting a special Happy New year everyone here only to have the day shattered just hours later when my only pigeon, Tooter was involved in a terrible Hawk attack. 

I recall so well, the red tailed hawk diligently trying to get to to my dazed pigeon.Tooter was fighting him off as I chased them both across the yard. I yelled out "TOOTER! TOOTER!" I knew that I would see a terrible end. Eventually the both went their separate ways, I reached for Tooter as he flew in a southeast direction.That would be the last time in 2006 that we would see each other. It was a very sad way to start the new year. 

I searched for weeks upon weeks, only to give him up for dead. My wife Bev and many members would not accept the fact that he reached the end of his life. I was about to give it up with pigeons, as I could did not want to deal with a tragedy again.

As the months went by, I received encouragement and support not only from my family, but from my pigeon talk family. I ended up adopting 4 great pigeons from members of pigeon talk. It was time to move on. Though Tooter was gone...I thought about him every single day. 

Then seven and a half months later as most of you know, Tooter returned to us. I was stunned. My wife Bev started to cry..."Honey...it's him...it's Tooter, he has come back to us!"

It was hard to start the new year off on the right track, but many of you helped ease the terrible pain. I thank you for that.

It has been a year exactly now, and here I am again, 6 pigeons later, including Tooter,wishing everyone a Happy 2007. From Victor, Bev, Coolpigeon, Hawkmaster, Lisa, and Zaise!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Victor,

When I look back and see what a remarkable year your family has had, and how we all personally went thru the "Tooter missing" ordeal, I'm so happy upon this year closing, that Tooter is home, with his other pigeon companions. I am happy that I was able (among others), to bring you a little happiness and joy, in the form of a little endearing little feral pigeon named Rosco, during those "Tooter missing" days. It was quite an adventure having him here, and shipping him to his final destination. We all went thru such an emotional happiness when Tooter did return.

I just want to wish you and your whole family a Happy and Healthy New Year. May God richly Bless you and your family now and always!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor, I couldn't read your post without tears welling. Those of us who love pigeons so much understand what you (and all of us) went through during that terrible time. Tooter's story will probably be the best loved story of all time on the forum.

DON'T LET ANY OF THEM OUT TODAY, HEAR?


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Yes, Victor, what a difference a year can make!

Best Wishes to you and Bev and your entire family for a happy, healthy New Year!

Linda


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Linda you are so right!*

This year Santa brought Coolpigeon and Hawkmaster two psychedelic tobaggons for Christmas! Well, it snowed New Years Eve, so today, we all ventured over to Springlake Park Hill for an afternoon of sledding fun. 

It was so cold, I don't think I saw a bird in the blue skies today. My little guy and I started out on level one and did a few practice runs together without kissing any snow. He was determined to do it all by himself on the forth trip up the hill, and he actually learned quickly how to handle it. I had to beg him to give me a turn!

Before long, we were on level two...that was enough for me! Alex went to the 3rd level. We all wiped out a few times...well, except little Hawkmaster. 

Tomorrow, I am off to buy my own tobaggon before the snow melts. 

Our pigeons,Tooter,Rosco,Beaksley,Paris, Uchie and Barbie were given extra flight time in the coop as the sun was shining nicely creating warmth inside so the heat could be disconnected. When we returned, it was extra safflower and unsalted raw shelled sunflower seeds for them all. Oh...*Treesa,* if you read thus post, your boy Rosco has developed an absolute love for them the past several weeks all of a sudden! He used to ignore them. He loves to get his pumpkin head rubbed and scratched everyday. 

I had a special talk with Tooter and discussed last years event. It seems like he knew what I was talking about. He was so attentive, as he rested on my arm as I spoke to him. 

This year has started off well. My family is all together. My daughter which had brain surgery is recovering well. Last year one of my kids was in Iraq, and we were fortunate this year to celebrate the holidays with her as well. 

And, my pigeons are all with me! What more can a humble man ask for!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Amen, Victor, Amen.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AND A MOST


HAPPY, PROSPEROUS, HEALTHY, WONDERFUL NEW YEAR TO YOU AND YOUR GREAT FAMILY, VICTOR!!

I am so pleased to know you and remember the days of tears, despair, love and laughter as you allowed us to share in your pigeon "adventures!"

I feel I know each of your pigeons personally. Even the wonderful Zipper! THANKS FOR BEING AN IMPORTANT PART OF MY LIFE THROUGH PIGEON TALK!!

HUGS AND LOVE TO ALL

Shi & 
Mr. Squeaks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Victor,

You tell Rosco, that I'm glad his diet is improving or should I say expanding to include raw shelled unsalted sunflower seeds *did I get that right?*, but tell him not to overindulge...or he will be having to get on the treadmill soon!  

By the way, I'm still looking for those myself, where do you buy them? I can either find them unshelled, but with salt, or cooked. 

I'm glad you all had such a great time tobaggoning, something very unfamiliar here in Fl.  

Wishing you and yours continued prosperity and happiness this New year.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Victor,
> 
> You tell Rosco, that I'm glad his diet is improving or should I say expanding to include raw shelled unsalted sunflower seeds *did I get that right?*, but tell him not to overindulge...or he will be having to get on the treadmill soon!
> 
> ...



You should be able to get them at Wal-Mart. They sell safflower seeds and shelled or unshelled sunflower seeds in about a 6lb bag.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> You should be able to get them at Wal-Mart. They sell safflower seeds and shelled or unshelled sunflower seeds in about a 6lb bag.


Hi Renee,

Thank you.

I buy my safflower seeds there, and they have quite alot of various bird mixes, but not the raw, unshelled sunflower seeds. Are they perhaps in a different location, other then the pet/bird section?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Treesa, 

I get my sunflower seeds at a bulk food store, maybe some bulk food stores in your area will supply raw, unsalted, uncooked ones too


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Treesa, Our Wal~Mart here just started selling the large bag of safflower seeds for about 7 dollars. Now, the unsalted raw shelled sunflwer seeds I just happen to buy at our neighborhood bag your own groceries type food warehouse. It is 99 cents for a small bag.(oh, I'd say about a half of a cup) So, I do give it to them sparlingly, as a treat, and you are right, they are loaded with cals for a pigeon.Our nearest Pet~Co also just recently started selling the safflower seeds in a large bad.When I asked the clerk, she indicated their was a demand for them from several pigeon owners.I still prefer to get the Kaytee pigeon mix. It is good stuff that I am familiar with,and my pigeons have never had a probelm with it. I still get my safflowers and regular dove mix from the feed store.I use the dove mix mainly for my feral feed.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Victor,

Thank you for your input, and thank you also, Brad.

I will check Wal mart again, and then see if I can find a little "bag your own" type store. Our local feed and seed has nothing for pigeons, unbelievable!

Thank God, we have a local racing club, otherwise I'd be looking for pigeon mix too!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Snow !*

Hi everyone~Here is a photo of Hawkmaster and I at the end of the Taboggon hill...I'm getting too old for this stuff!
You may see more Toaboggon pictures on Webshots in Public Shoebox.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

LOL! Great picture of you and Hawkmaster, Victor You look a little nervous but still look like you're having a ball 

You've got more snow than we do...we have NONE, lol


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

Here I am!

This is fun and easy!

hey pops you are never too old to have fun!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Those pictures are great - even if Victor does look a little apprehensive.  And Alex, that is the truth, we're never too old to have fun.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Great pics, Victor!

That smile on Hawkmaster (he is SO cute) sums it all up. Fun in the SUN...and snow.  

I know another reason now, why Rosco is eating them sunflower seeds like they are going out of stock. I saw your temps on the news today (33 degrees) Rosco and his buds are attmepting to enable themselves to stay warm on the cold nights. He must be chugging down the corn too...then.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Great pictures Victor and Hawkmaster! I can see Hawkmaster was having fun! Now, Victor.....I'm not quite sure!  LOL.

Linda


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Raw Unsalted Shelled Sunflower Seeds*



Trees Gray said:


> By the way, I'm still looking for those myself, where do you buy them? I can either find them unshelled, but with salt, or cooked.


Raw unsalted shelled sunflower seeds can also be ordered on-line through various seed and health outlets. I do not really want to suggest a particular vendor, but if you Goggle Raw unsalted shelled sunflower seeds, it will direct you to various places where you can order them at reasonable prices. I have always purchased mine for convenience at the neighborhood grocery store. Today, when I went to get some, they were OUT! There is always the competitor down the ways a bit, but I am not sure if they sell the product there. I plan on ordering some through the Internet. One place sells 5 cups of the seeds for $3.89(not incl. shipping,etc), but still a lot cheaper than the 99 cents I pay now for half a cup of seeds. The stuff is expensive, but a lot safer for the pigeons to eat than black oil sunflower seeds, and healthier too.

Does anyone know if these seeds, which can also be used for healthy baking, is available at health food stores? Treesa? What do YOU think?


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Those pictures are really great! I think that you were having the most fun Victor.

Feather


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

pssst... Feather...you are right, I had a blast, three days in a row now but don't tell the boy's that!Tylenol time...bedtime now!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Victor, you are a varitable wealth of information, and I appreciate it.


----------

